# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  لپ تاپ مناسب معرفی کنین

## Neo.Healer

سلام 
خب کنکور تموم شد و جدای دغدغه ی رتبه خیلیا باید آماده بشن برای خوابگاه
و دغدغه ی اصلی برای خیلیا خرید لپ تاپ و گوشیه مناسبه .... ک تاپیک من در مورد لپ تاپه (من خودم لپتاپ رو چسبیده مینویسم سایت سرچ کردم جدا نوشته بودن منم جدا نوشتم!)

ممنون میشم در مورد برند های خوب و مدل های خوب لپ تاپ نظر بدین 
جدای این برای افرادی مث من ک زیاد توی خط این چیزا نبودن در مورد امکانات لپ تاپ ک به چیا دقت کنیم مث رم و ... و اینک مثلا رم اش چند باشه و کلا این موارد توضیحاتی بدین عالی میشه

در آخر خیلیا بودجه رو میپرسن....من راستش ۱۴_۱۵ میلیون در نظر داشتم اما خب اگ لازم باشه تا سقف ۲۰ میل هم احتمالا بتونم تهیه بکنم

چیزایی ک برام واقعا خیلی مهمه به عنوان یه غیر حرفه ای:
صدای موتور و کلا لپ تاب موقع روشن کردن یا کار سنگین و... در نیاد (شبیه صدای کامپیوتر موقع گذاشتن سی دی یا سنگین کار کردنه)
هنگ نکنه 
خیلی سنگین نباشه 
بتونه تا ۱۰ سال دووم بیاره
برندی باشه ک مشکلی پیش اومد اکثر نمایندگی ها بتونن درستش کنن نه ناشناخته 
در مورد بازی .....من خیلی اهل بازی های سنگین مث کلش و... نیستم اما دیگ خیلی بدم نباشه 
کار اصلیمم احتمالا فیلم دیدن پاورپینت و نرم افزارای فتوشاپ و ازین دسته

----------


## Shah1n

*من شیش سال پیش یه لپ تاپ دست دوم فوجیتسو خریدم و با اینکه قبلش هم چند سال کار کرده بود هنوز استفاده میکنم وراضیم
برندش ژاپنیه
ساختش آلمانه
و لوازم جانبیش مثل شارژر و باتریش چینه که تنها مشکلش همی دوتاست ولی میشه عوضش کرد و تو بازار موجوده
همین الانم باهاش این پستو گذاشتم
اکثر مدلهاشم عالیه مخصوصا این مدلهایی که این اواخر تولید کرده و صفحه گردان داره به هرطرف میچرخه و میشه مثل تبلت ازش لمسی استفاده کرد
من که راضیم*

----------


## meysam98

از برندای شرق آسیا مثه ویتنام و چین دوری کنید
نمونه ش lenovo
ای سوز یا اچ پی معرکه ن
هر چند اپل یه دنیای دیگه رو داره

نکته خیلی مهم  در سخت افزار گرافیک و رمه
چون محصولات دیجیتال جدید نیازمند سخت افزار قوی هستند.
رم 8 و گرافیک 3 محصول خوبیه

----------


## یار و غار تویی

یه لپ تاب 22.5 میلیونی دیدم مربوط به ایسوز رم 32 گرافیک  1080 gtx  و cpu  با کش بالا نسبت به قیمتش مشخصاتش عالی بود دیدم مارک دیگه ایسوز کمی بالاتر قیمت 55 میلیون پس این حتما ارزش خرید داره پول داشتم می خریدم خواستی تا اسمش هم برات پیدا کنم برو دیجی کالا دنبال همین رنج قیمت باش حتما هست

----------


## SARA_J

> یه لپ تاب 22.5 میلیونی دیدم مربوط به ایسوز رم 32 گرافیک  1080 gtx  و cpu  با کش بالا نسبت به قیمتش مشخصاتش عالی بود دیدم مارک دیگه ایسوز کمی بالاتر قیمت 55 میلیون پس این حتما ارزش خرید داره پول داشتم می خریدم خواستی تا اسمش هم برات پیدا کنم برو دیجی کالا دنبال همین رنج قیمت باش حتما هست


اووووف 55میلیون لپ تاپ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  من اگه 55میلیون داشتم ماشین میخریدم نه لپ تاپ!!

----------


## Ordijahannam

خداییش خانواده ات ورشکست نمیشن؟شهریه پزشکی و لپ تاپو و چیزای دیگه که ما نمیدونیم :Yahoo (20): 
#جاست_فور_فان

----------


## amin1441

> سلام 
> خب کنکور تموم شد و جدای دغدغه ی رتبه خیلیا باید آماده بشن برای خوابگاه
> و دغدغه ی اصلی برای خیلیا خرید لپ تاپ و گوشیه مناسبه .... ک تاپیک من در مورد لپ تاپه (من خودم لپتاپ رو چسبیده مینویسم سایت سرچ کردم جدا نوشته بودن منم جدا نوشتم!)
> 
> ممنون میشم در مورد برند های خوب و مدل های خوب لپ تاپ نظر بدین 
> جدای این برای افرادی مث من ک زیاد توی خط این چیزا نبودن در مورد امکانات لپ تاپ ک به چیا دقت کنیم مث رم و ... و اینک مثلا رم اش چند باشه و کلا این موارد توضیحاتی بدین عالی میشه
> 
> در آخر خیلیا بودجه رو میپرسن....من راستش ۱۴_۱۵ میلیون در نظر داشتم اما خب اگ لازم باشه تا سقف ۲۰ میل هم احتمالا بتونم تهیه بکنم
> 
> ...



این صفحه رو ببینید رنج بندی قیمت داره
https://www.shahrsakhtafzar.com/fa/b...buy-with-price

فقط یه نکترو متذکر بشم جسارتا اولا تو لپتاپ کلش بازی نمیکنن و ثانیا کلش حجمش 100 مگ بیشتر نیست پس بازی سنگینی نیست! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## matrooke

چه تاپیک جالبی :Yahoo (76): 
لپ تاپ خاصی مد نظرم نیست فقط چندتا نکته بگم جهت افزایش اطلاعات عموم:
Cpu:این مورد برای اوناییه که میخوان از نرم افزارهای سنگین استفاده کنن(مثل همون فتوشاپ) و همون هنگ نکردنی هم ک میگید بیشتر ب این مورد مربوطه و رم.حداقل ۲.۸ باشه به کارتون میاد برای این نرم افزارا (البته توی مشخصات لپ تاپ ها حداقل و حداکثر توان رو مینویسن یعنی اگه دوتا عدد دیدید منظورش اینه که گفتم)
گرافیک:لپ تاپ های گیمینگ دوتا گرافیک دارن یکی برای کارهای سبک یکی برای کار های سنگین(بازی و حتی نرم افزارها) .در مورد اونکه کارهای سبک انجام میده اطلاعی ندارم ولی اون که کارهای سنگین رو انجام میده معمولا با این جور عدد ها مواجه هستید
1050
960
1080و...
دو رقم سمت راست قدرت رو نشون میده و باقی اعداد نسل اون گرافیک رو مثلا ۱۰۸۰: عدد ده نسلشه و ۸۰ قدرتشه
یعنی فرضا  ۹۴۰از ۸۶۰ضعیف تره!
برای شما حداکثر ۵۰ (خوده ۵۰ هم خیلی قویه شاید بکار نیاد)ولی خب در سال های اتی ضعیف میشه!
در ضمن کلش بازی سنگین نیست حتی فوق سبک هم نیست :Yahoo (76): 
براساس تجربه میگم فکر گرافیک رو نکنید سراغ بازی نخواهید رفت :Yahoo (76): 
رم:برادره گرافیکه .به طور ساده بگم هر برنامه ک اجرا میشه ی بخشی از رم رو میگیره و طبیعتا هر چی رم بیشتر باشه برنامه بیشتری رو همزمان میتونید اجرا کنید.در حال حاضر رم ۸ خیلی خوبه ولی اگه میخواید چندشال دگ عقب نمونید ار لپ تاپ های دیگه رم ۱۶ مناسبه.
وزن لپ تاپ:اگه ی کمپانی بخواد قدرت رو ببره بالا مجبوره وزن رو هم ببره بالا و اگه جایی دیدید ی لپ تاپ رو خیلی نازک کردن بدونید خیلی قدرت رو کم کردن(بیشتر منظورم گرافیکه) و هر چی وزن کمتر باشه و در ازاش گرافیک بیشتری بزارن براش طبیعتا داغ کردن و سر صدای بیشتری داره!برای جا ب جایی بهتره لپ تاپ بالای یک و نیم کیلو نگیرید!(گرافیک رو باید بیخیال بشید)
توی این رنج قیمت بهتره لپ تاپ asus بگیرید از بقیه ی کمپانی ها بهتره پشتیبانی و خدمات پس از فروشش
و اینکه اگه تمیزی لپ تاپ براتون مهمه جنس خوبی بگیرید که اثر انگشت نمونه روش ک روی اعصاب ادم های وسواس میره!
نتیجه:این چند شاخصه رو در نطر بگیرید
Cpu core i 7 2.7 to 4! 
این یه سی پی یو قویه حداقل ۲.۷ یا ۲.۸ باشه
رم ۱۶ 
وزن ۱.۵ نیم 
اینا چیزایی هستن ک بعد از خرید همیشه توی چشتون هست!
اها اینم یادم رفت حتما حتما حتما صفحه ی مات بگیرید از نون شب واجب تره!
Ips LED-blacklit LCD
FULL HD
ی سری موارد دیگه در مورد قدرت دور هارد و نسل رم و... هم هست که دیگه از حوصله ی من خارجه :Yahoo (76): 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MehranWilson

خوشبحالت 
لپ تاپت رو که انتخاب کردی
دانشگاه پزشکیتم که ردیفه 
ما می مونیم و کنکور ۹۹  :Yahoo (2):  و بدبختی و بیچارگی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خداییش خانواده ات ورشکست نمیشن؟شهریه پزشکی و لپ تاپو و چیزای دیگه که ما نمیدونیم
> #جاست_فور_فان


برای همینم با عذاب وجدان و ناراحتی روزام میگذره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> این صفحه رو ببینید رنج بندی قیمت داره
> https://www.shahrsakhtafzar.com/fa/b...buy-with-price
> 
> فقط یه نکترو متذکر بشم جسارتا اولا تو لپتاپ کلش بازی نمیکنن و ثانیا کلش حجمش 100 مگ بیشتر نیست پس بازی سنگینی نیست!


خیلیی ممنون
در مورد بازی گفتم ک اهلش نیستم و اطلاعاتی ندارم اینم اسمشو اینجا زیاد شنیدم واس همین گفتم

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_من یه dellدارم چهارم پنجم ابنتدایی بودم خریدم خیلی خوبه دوسال پیش یه ایسوز گرفتیم 3 میلیون اوایل گرونیا تا 10 میلیون رفته بود الان نمیدونم چنده ولی خوب خوبه ها ولی برگردم عقب نمیگیرم نه اچ پی نه اسوز اول از همه صفحه نمایششون یجوریه که من حال نمیکنم دوم هم بازیارو که باید بخونه و با سیستمش لگ میزنه میره رو مخم  تاچ پدش هم رو مخمه ولی خوب عادت میکنی ولی این دل که هفت هشت سشاله دارمش بخدا هم صفحه نمایشش خوبه هم تاچ پدشش هم بازیارو درسطح خودش میخونه_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_من اصلا بهت پیشنهاد نمیکنم لپ تاپ بخری با این وضع قیمت_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_ولی دوست داری با این بودجه خوب برو سراغ Asus 
تو دیجیکالا بگرد بعد از بیرون بخر_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خوشبحالت 
> لپ تاپت رو که انتخاب کردی
> دانشگاه پزشکیتم که ردیفه 
> ما می مونیم و کنکور ۹۹  و بدبختی و بیچارگی


 :Yahoo (1):  خنده ی تلخه 
همین الان خانواده تشریف آوردن باز حالمو گرفتن......خوشبحالم نبوده و نیس 
برای ۹۹ خوب بخونید انشاءالله ک موفق میشین

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_ببین مشکلی با بودجه نداری گیمینگ بخر صفحه نمایش اکثرشون کیفیت بالاس بعد سخت افزار قوی هم دارن_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط matrooke


چه تاپیک جالبی
لپ تاپ خاصی مد نظرم نیست فقط چندتا نکته بگم جهت افزایش اطلاعات عموم:
Cpu:این مورد برای اوناییه که میخوان از نرم افزارهای سنگین استفاده کنن(مثل همون فتوشاپ) و همون هنگ نکردنی هم ک میگید بیشتر ب این مورد مربوطه و رم.حداقل ۲.۸ باشه به کارتون میاد برای این نرم افزارا (البته توی مشخصات لپ تاپ ها حداقل و حداکثر توان رو مینویسن یعنی اگه دوتا عدد دیدید منظورش اینه که گفتم)
گرافیک:لپ تاپ های گیمینگ دوتا گرافیک دارن یکی برای کارهای سبک یکی برای کار های سنگین(بازی و حتی نرم افزارها) .در مورد اونکه کارهای سبک انجام میده اطلاعی ندارم ولی اون که کارهای سنگین رو انجام میده معمولا با این جور عدد ها مواجه هستید
1050
960
1080و...
دو رقم سمت راست قدرت رو نشون میده و باقی اعداد نسل اون گرافیک رو مثلا ۱۰۸۰: عدد ده نسلشه و ۸۰ قدرتشه
یعنی فرضا  ۹۴۰از ۸۶۰ضعیف تره!
برای شما حداکثر ۵۰ (خوده ۵۰ هم خیلی قویه شاید بکار نیاد)ولی خب در سال های اتی ضعیف میشه!
در ضمن کلش بازی سنگین نیست حتی فوق سبک هم نیست
براساس تجربه میگم فکر گرافیک رو نکنید سراغ بازی نخواهید رفت
رم:برادره گرافیکه .به طور ساده بگم هر برنامه ک اجرا میشه ی بخشی از رم رو میگیره و طبیعتا هر چی رم بیشتر باشه برنامه بیشتری رو همزمان میتونید اجرا کنید.در حال حاضر رم ۸ خیلی خوبه ولی اگه میخواید چندشال دگ عقب نمونید ار لپ تاپ های دیگه رم ۱۶ مناسبه.
وزن لپ تاپ:اگه ی کمپانی بخواد قدرت رو ببره بالا مجبوره وزن رو هم ببره بالا و اگه جایی دیدید ی لپ تاپ رو خیلی نازک کردن بدونید خیلی قدرت رو کم کردن(بیشتر منظورم گرافیکه) و هر چی وزن کمتر باشه و در ازاش گرافیک بیشتری بزارن براش طبیعتا داغ کردن و سر صدای بیشتری داره!برای جا ب جایی بهتره لپ تاپ بالای یک و نیم کیلو نگیرید!(گرافیک رو باید بیخیال بشید)
توی این رنج قیمت بهتره لپ تاپ asus بگیرید از بقیه ی کمپانی ها بهتره پشتیبانی و خدمات پس از فروشش
و اینکه اگه تمیزی لپ تاپ براتون مهمه جنس خوبی بگیرید که اثر انگشت نمونه روش ک روی اعصاب ادم های وسواس میره!
نتیجه:این چند شاخصه رو در نطر بگیرید
Cpu core i 7 2.7 to 4! 
این یه سی پی یو قویه حداقل ۲.۷ یا ۲.۸ باشه
رم ۱۶ 
وزن ۱.۵ نیم 
اینا چیزایی هستن ک بعد از خرید همیشه توی چشتون هست!
اها اینم یادم رفت حتما حتما حتما صفحه ی مات بگیرید از نون شب واجب تره!
Ips LED-blacklit LCD
FULL HD
ی سری موارد دیگه در مورد قدرت دور هارد و نسل رم و... هم هست که دیگه از حوصله ی من خارجه
موفق باشید


متروکه من ایسوز دارم core i 7 gt960 رم 12  بعد pes 2017 رو لگ میزنه حالا بالاتر که هیچ  والا داریور عوض کردم کلی نرم افزاری تقویت کردم ولی به نتیجه ای که رسیدم اینه که سمت adm  نیاید همون nvidiaبهتره لپ تاپ dellبا corei5 گرافیکه ضعیف تر رم 4 این بازیو لگ نمیزنه_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _من یه dellدارم چهارم پنجم ابنتدایی بودم خریدم خیلی خوبه دوسال پیش یه ایسوز گرفتیم 3 میلیون اوایل گرونیا تا 10 میلیون رفته بود الان نمیدونم چنده ولی خوب خوبه ها ولی برگردم عقب نمیگیرم نه اچ پی نه اسوز اول از همه صفحه نمایششون یجوریه که من حال نمیکنم دوم هم بازیارو که باید بخونه و با سیستمش لگ میزنه میره رو مخم  تاچ پدش هم رو مخمه ولی خوب عادت میکنی ولی این دل که هفت هشت سشاله دارمش بخدا هم صفحه نمایشش خوبه هم تاچ پدشش هم بازیارو درسطح خودش میخونه_


من شنیدم دل بخوای باید الان دست دوم بخری
نمیدونم دیگ تولید نمیشه یا بخاطر تحریمه یا منظور این بود ک کیفیت جدیدا بده و قدیمیا خوبه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _من یه dellدارم چهارم پنجم ابنتدایی بودم خریدم خیلی خوبه دوسال پیش یه ایسوز گرفتیم 3 میلیون اوایل گرونیا تا 10 میلیون رفته بود الان نمیدونم چنده ولی خوب خوبه ها ولی برگردم عقب نمیگیرم نه اچ پی نه اسوز اول از همه صفحه نمایششون یجوریه که من حال نمیکنم دوم هم بازیارو که باید بخونه و با سیستمش لگ میزنه میره رو مخم  تاچ پدش هم رو مخمه ولی خوب عادت میکنی ولی این دل که هفت هشت سشاله دارمش بخدا هم صفحه نمایشش خوبه هم تاچ پدشش هم بازیارو درسطح خودش میخونه_


من شنیدم دل بخوای باید الان دست دوم بخری
نمیدونم دیگ تولید نمیشه یا بخاطر تحریمه یا منظور این بود ک کیفیت جدیدا بده و قدیمیا خوبه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_قیمت های دیجی کالا از روی شکمه 
نمایندگی ها خیلی کمتر میدن_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _من اصلا بهت پیشنهاد نمیکنم لپ تاپ بخری با این وضع قیمت_


برای دانشگاه لازمم میشه  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mlt

نظرت دربارهalienwareچیه :Yahoo (20): 


> چه تاپیک جالبی
> لپ تاپ خاصی مد نظرم نیست فقط چندتا نکته بگم جهت افزایش اطلاعات عموم:
> Cpu:این مورد برای اوناییه که میخوان از نرم افزارهای سنگین استفاده کنن(مثل همون فتوشاپ) و همون هنگ نکردنی هم ک میگید بیشتر ب این مورد مربوطه و رم.حداقل ۲.۸ باشه به کارتون میاد برای این نرم افزارا (البته توی مشخصات لپ تاپ ها حداقل و حداکثر توان رو مینویسن یعنی اگه دوتا عدد دیدید منظورش اینه که گفتم)
> گرافیک:لپ تاپ های گیمینگ دوتا گرافیک دارن یکی برای کارهای سبک یکی برای کار های سنگین(بازی و حتی نرم افزارها) .در مورد اونکه کارهای سبک انجام میده اطلاعی ندارم ولی اون که کارهای سنگین رو انجام میده معمولا با این جور عدد ها مواجه هستید
> 1050
> 960
> 1080و...
> دو رقم سمت راست قدرت رو نشون میده و باقی اعداد نسل اون گرافیک رو مثلا ۱۰۸۰: عدد ده نسلشه و ۸۰ قدرتشه
> یعنی فرضا  ۹۴۰از ۸۶۰ضعیف تره!
> ...

----------


## Juliette

وای خوداه کشور مستضعفین یکی با بیست میلیون لپتاپ میخره یکی هم با دویست هزار زندگی میگذرونه
با سلام
دوست عزیز شما کاره سنگین خاصی در دانشگاه ندارید،قرارهم نیست محاسبات پیچیده ریاصیاتیو سیالاتی انجام بدید
بنظره من تبلت بگیرید بهتر هست.
+
در خوابگاه خیلی مراقب باشید،علی الخصوص از جنبه ازادی یا خیلی مسائل دیگر
با سپاس

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _‏لپ تاپ 15 اینچی ایسوس مدل FX504GD-G
> را در دیجی‌کالا ببین.
> https://app.adjust.com/i1j2fp_mk5b2y...oduct%2F701306
> 
> ‏لپ تاپ 17 اینچی ام اس آی مدل GS73VR 7RF Stealth Pro - A
> را در دیجی‌کالا ببین.
> https://app.adjust.com/i1j2fp_mk5b2y...oduct%2F257429_


خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> وای خوداه کشور مستضعفین یکی با بیست میلیون لپتاپ میخره یکی هم با دویست هزار زندگی میگذرونه
> با سلام
> دوست عزیز شما کاره سنگین خاصی در دانشگاه ندارید،قرارهم نیست محاسبات پیچیده ریاصیاتیو سیالاتی انجام بدید
> بنظره من تبلت بگیرید بهتر هست.
> +
> در خوابگاه خیلی مراقب باشید،علی الخصوص از جنبه ازادی یا خیلی مسائل دیگر
> با سپاس


یکی هم برای دو روز بازی ده میلیارد خارج از کشور خرج میکنه ...... یکیم بجای سیر کردن شکم مردمش میره کشورهای همجوارو سیر میکنه 
شمارو نمیدونم من توان اینو ندارم ک چندسال یبار گوشی و لپ تاپ عوض کنم یبار میخرم ک خوب باشه بشه لااقل ۱۰سال باهاش کار کرد...الانم با تحریم ها ۱۰ میل برای لپ تاپ خیلی زیاد نیس 

تبلت اذیتم میکنه (خواهرم داره) چشمام میسوزه باهاش چون صفحه اش بزرگه و باید توی فاصله خیلی نزدیک مث گوشی گرفتش 

ممنون

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

پیشنهاد میکنم با نصف بودجه ای که دارید لپتاپ تهیه کنید و بقیش رو پس انداز کنید، چون حتی اگه الان بهترین لپ تاپ بازار رو هم بگیرید تا 10 سال که هیچی. تا 5 سال هم شاید دووم نیاره! این به خاطر کیفیت نیست به خاطر طبیعت لپتاپه که چون پرتیبل هست احتمال خرابی بالایی داره.

دیدم یکی از کاربران گفتن برای فیلم دیدن و کار با فوتوشاپ باید رم و سی پی یو بالا بگیرید با گرافیک gtx 10xx (یا خدا)... همچین چیزی اصلا درست نیست. گرافیک کارت های گیمینگ فقط به وزن دستگاه استفاده میکنن و برای کسی که نمیخواد بازی سنگین انجام بده هزینه اضافست. 
ویژگی هایی که شما برای خرید لپتاپ دارید رو با 6-7 میلیون میشه بدست اورد....

----------


## ahaghighi

فقط asus نگیرید

----------


## MH.FA2343

> فقط asus نگیرید


میشه بگید چرا؟ چه مدلیش رو داشتید؟

----------


## nuage

دوستان لپ‌تاپی که رندرش خوب باشه و به اصطلاح گرافیک بالایی داشته باشه تو رنج پایین 8 ملیون تومن چی پیشنهاد میدین

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بابا پزشکی قبول شدی مهندسی که نمیخوای بری بنطرم اولاش زیاد واست حیاتی نیست لپ تاپ میتونی با گوشی هم کارتو راه بندازی چون ته تهش باید صدا استادو ضبط کنی یا جزو ای چیزی بگیری پیرینت کنی باوضع الان بنظرم صبر کن مثله اینکه دیروز عراقچی برگشته گفته تحریمارو بردارن مذاکره میکنیم با 10 میلیون پارسل بهترین لپ تاپ موجودو میتونستی بگیری ولی الان نه همچنین که اگه خواستی بگیری هم سیستم بالا رو واسه خودت مدنظر نگیر زیاد بیشتر برندشو ببین نرو سمت لنوو و چینیا ماکروسافت یا ایسوز یا اپل واست خیلی کار میکننرم 16 و پردازدنده core i 7 ***** نمیاد اگه رشته مهندسی نیستیو یا نمیخوای بازی کنی با لپ تاپ_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pa__r__sa


بابا پزشکی قبول شدی مهندسی که نمیخوای بری بنطرم اولاش زیاد واست حیاتی نیست لپ تاپ میتونی با گوشی هم کارتو راه بندازی چون ته تهش باید صدا استادو ضبط کنی یا جزو ای چیزی بگیری پیرینت کنی باوضع الان بنظرم صبر کن مثله اینکه دیروز عراقچی برگشته گفته تحریمارو بردارن مذاکره میکنیم با 10 میلیون پارسل بهترین لپ تاپ موجودو میتونستی بگیری ولی الان نه همچنین که اگه خواستی بگیری هم سیستم بالا رو واسه خودت مدنظر نگیر زیاد بیشتر برندشو ببین نرو سمت لنوو و چینیا ماکروسافت یا ایسوز یا اپل واست خیلی کار میکننرم 16 و پردازدنده core i 7 ***** نمیاد اگه رشته مهندسی نیستیو یا نمیخوای بازی کنی با لپ تاپ


چرا  ب.ه   ک.ا.ر.ت   نمیاد رو فیلتر کرده عجب بخدا انجمن ذهنش خرابه ها_

----------


## amin1441

> _بابا پزشکی قبول شدی مهندسی که نمیخوای بری بنطرم اولاش زیاد واست حیاتی نیست لپ تاپ میتونی با گوشی هم کارتو راه بندازی چون ته تهش باید صدا استادو ضبط کنی یا جزو ای چیزی بگیری پیرینت کنی باوضع الان بنظرم صبر کن مثله اینکه دیروز عراقچی برگشته گفته تحریمارو بردارن مذاکره میکنیم با 10 میلیون پارسل بهترین لپ تاپ موجودو میتونستی بگیری ولی الان نه همچنین که اگه خواستی بگیری هم سیستم بالا رو واسه خودت مدنظر نگیر زیاد بیشتر برندشو ببین نرو سمت لنوو و چینیا ماکروسافت یا ایسوز یا اپل واست خیلی کار میکننرم 16 و پردازدنده core i 7 ***** نمیاد اگه رشته مهندسی نیستیو یا نمیخوای بازی کنی با لپ تاپ_


والا مهندسی هم تا دو ترم اول که اصن لپتاپ لازم نمیشه چون کلا تو علوم پایه ای... ترم سه شاید تازه استفاده بشه ....

----------


## Juliette

> یکی هم برای دو روز بازی ده میلیارد خارج از کشور خرج میکنه ...... یکیم بجای سیر کردن شکم مردمش میره کشورهای همجوارو سیر میکنه 
> شمارو نمیدونم من توان اینو ندارم ک چندسال یبار گوشی و لپ تاپ عوض کنم یبار میخرم ک خوب باشه بشه لااقل ۱۰سال باهاش کار کرد...الانم با تحریم ها ۱۰ میل برای لپ تاپ خیلی زیاد نیس 
> 
> تبلت اذیتم میکنه (خواهرم داره) چشمام میسوزه باهاش چون صفحه اش بزرگه و باید توی فاصله خیلی نزدیک مث گوشی گرفتش 
> 
> ممنون


تبلت سایز بزرگتر بگیرید.
چون تاچ هست 
برای خانم لاکچری ایی مثل شما مناسبترهست 

(درصد ها رو ببین جون بابا
امکانات رو بلرزون با ما
همه میگن اپل بگیر همه رو کف بر کن دادا)

----------


## Ordijahannam

> برای همینم با عذاب وجدان و ناراحتی روزام میگذره


فقط امیدوارم هفته دیگه تاپیک نزنی"۲۰۶آلبالویی بخرم یا نوک مدادی" :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Shade

الان جا راهنمایی همگی ریختین ک آقا نخر خرجه اضافیه :Yahoo (21): 
خب داره میخواد بخره اگه نخره پولش تو جیب شما که نمیره مومن :Yahoo (21): 
جا گیر دادن به این بدبخت برید به اختلاسای صد هزار میلیاردی واکنش نشون بدین :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ordijahannam

> الان جا راهنمایی همگی ریختین ک آقا نخر خرجه اضافیه
> خب داره میخواد بخره اگه نخره پولش تو جیب شما که نمیره مومن
> جا گیر دادن به این بدبخت برید به اختلاسای صد هزار میلیاردی واکنش نشون بدین


خداییش اختلاس صدهزار میلیاردی تا حالا نداشتیم :Yahoo (4): 
شاخ ترینش هشت هزار میلیارد بوده البته مطمئن نیستم

----------


## Shade

> خداییش اختلاس صدهزار میلیاردی تا حالا نداشتیم
> شاخ ترینش هشت هزار میلیارد بوده البته مطمئن نیستم


اختلاس صد هزار میلیاردی رو خانم مرجان شیخ الاسلامی آل آقا کرد :Yahoo (21): همشهری خودته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تبلت سایز بزرگتر بگیرید.
> چون تاچ هست 
> برای خانم لاکچری ایی مثل شما مناسبترهست 
> 
> (درصد ها رو ببین جون بابا
> امکانات رو بلرزون با ما
> همه میگن اپل بگیر همه رو کف بر کن دادا)


گفتم ک تبلت چشمم اذیت میکنه 
من لاکچری نیستم :Yahoo (35): 
مدل حرف زدنتون توی دو بند کاملا متفاوته از هر نظر ...... کاش میانه روی داشتین اما حیف (اگ نظام جدید باشین ک طبیعیه چون واقعا نظام جدیدای امسال بشدت عجیب غریبن البته نه همشون)




> فقط امیدوارم هفته دیگه تاپیک نزنی"۲۰۶آلبالویی بخرم یا نوک مدادی"


احتمالا هفته دیگ تاپیک میزنم برام گلریزون کنید و شماره کارت میدم واس پرداخت شهریه  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20): 
اما گواهینامه دارما فکر بدی نیس میخری برام؟! :Yahoo (12):

----------


## MH.FA2343

دوستان عزیزم منم میخوام لپ تاپ بگیرم نه برای اینکه از همون ترم اول برای درس استفاده کنم! برای اینکه فیلم و سریال ببینم وب گردی کنم یوتیوب برم و... مسلما میشه با گوشی هم انجام داد ولی نه به راحتی با لپ تاپ یا کامپیوتر! خواهشا هم سرم نریزید که با گوشی کارت راه میفته چرا لپ تاپ!!

----------


## Ordijahannam

> اختلاس صد هزار میلیاردی رو خانم مرجان شیخ الاسلامی آل آقا کردهمشهری خودته


جدی؟خاک تو سرش :Yahoo (4): چی میشد هزار میلیاردشو میداد به این همشهریش آخه آدم چقدر تکخور

----------


## Neo.Healer

راستی دوستان با گوشی چطور فیلم زیرنویس جدا رو نگا میکنید؟ 
میشه یاد بدین
من مجبورم فیلمایی ک زیرنویس جدا دارنو فقط با کامپیوتر ببینم

----------


## MH.FA2343

> راستی دوستان با گوشی چطور فیلم زیرنویس جدا رو نگا میکنید؟ 
> میشه یاد بدین
> من مجبورم فیلمایی ک زیرنویس جدا دارنو فقط با کامپیوتر ببینم


واقعا سخته سرچ کردن تو گوگل؟  :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## Ordijahannam

> گفتم ک تبلت چشمم اذیت میکنه 
> من لاکچری نیستم
> مدل حرف زدنتون توی دو بند کاملا متفاوته از هر نظر ...... کاش میانه روی داشتین اما حیف (اگ نظام جدید باشین ک طبیعیه چون واقعا نظام جدیدای امسال بشدت عجیب غریبن البته نه همشون)
> 
> 
> احتمالا هفته دیگ تاپیک میزنم برام گلریزون کنید و شماره کارت میدم واس پرداخت شهریه 
> اما گواهینامه دارما فکر بدی نیس میخری برام؟!


کی؟من؟کف دستو ببین مو داره بِکَن :Yahoo (4): ولی تو اگه داری بهم یه صد میل قرض بده یه سالن زیبایی بزنم از شر این کنکور راحت شم :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

تبلت بخری بهتر هست سعی کن اندروید بگیری که اپلیکیشن ها مجانی و خوبی داره 
دختر خاله من پزشکی شهید بهشتی میخونه سال ها اول خیلی ازش استفاده میکرد مخصوصا برای درس اناتومی اپ های هستن جز به جز بدن سه بعدی توضیح میدن خیلی از منابع شما به زبان انگلیسی هست و شما با دانلود پی دی اف  اون مباحث با تبلت راحت میتونید مثل یه کتاب مباحث مطالعه کنید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> واقعا سخته سرچ کردن تو گوگل؟ )))


خب به ذهنم نرسید گوگل بزنم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):  خودم میدونم توی این مسایل و تکنولوژی نابودم :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کی؟من؟کف دستو ببین مو داره بِکَنولی تو اگه داری بهم یه صد میل قرض بده یه سالن زیبایی بزنم از شر این کنکور راحت شم


همدردیم خواهرم :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تبلت بخری بهتر هست سعی کن اندروید بگیری که اپلیکیشن ها مجانی و خوبی داره 
> دختر خاله من پزشکی شهید بهشتی میخونه سال ها اول خیلی ازش استفاده میکرد مخصوصا برای درس اناتومی اپ های هستن جز به جز بدن سه بعدی توضیح میدن خیلی از منابع شما به زبان انگلیسی هست و شما با دانلود پی دی اف  اون مباحث با تبلت راحت میتونید مثل یه کتاب مباحث مطالعه کنید


من گوشیم از تبلت یذره کوچیکتره.....آ۷ هست با این وجود باز تبلت بخرم؟ چون سایز های بزگش نمیخرم چشممو میزنه

----------


## Ordijahannam

> من گوشیم از تبلت یذره کوچیکتره.....آ۷ هست با این وجود باز تبلت بخرم؟ چون سایز های بزگش نمیخرم چشممو میزنه


به به!کلکسیونت تکمیل شد :Yahoo (4): 

آ۷ که داری
لپ تاپم که این هفته میخری
هفته دیگه هم که ۲۰۶آلبالوییه رو میندازی زیر پا!
پزشکی مازادم که میری
هیچی دیگه پدر جان وزیر بودن یا نماینده مجلس؟ :Yahoo (4): 
اعتراف میکنم تا حالا به هیچ کس اینقدر گیر ندادم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> من گوشیم از تبلت یذره کوچیکتره.....آ۷ هست با این وجود باز تبلت بخرم؟ چون سایز های بزگش نمیخرم چشممو میزنه



همون خیلی از کارات راه میندازه 
لپ تاپ خیلی قوی بیشتر بدرد یه مهندس چون رشته های مهندسی خیلی وابسته هستند به نرم افزار های محاسباتی و مهندسی 
معمولا برای لپ تاپ خریدن حتی فروشنده اول از شما میپرسه برای چه کاری لازم دارید و شمارو راهنمایی میکنن چون کسی که لپ تاپ برای بازی و کار های گرافیکی می‌خواد با کسی که برای کارای مهندسی نرم افزاری می‌خواد و همچنین با کسی که برای کارای روزانه در حد ایمیل چک کردن یا خوندن پی دی اف و فیلم نگاه کردن مشخصات فیزیک و قیمت ها فرق میکنن

----------


## Juliette

> گفتم ک تبلت چشمم اذیت میکنه 
> من لاکچری نیستم
> مدل حرف زدنتون توی دو بند کاملا متفاوته از هر نظر ...... کاش میانه روی داشتین اما حیف (اگ نظام جدید باشین ک طبیعیه چون واقعا نظام جدیدای امسال بشدت عجیب غریبن البته نه همشون)
> 
> 
> احتمالا هفته دیگ تاپیک میزنم برام گلریزون کنید و شماره کارت میدم واس پرداخت شهریه 
> اما گواهینامه دارما فکر بدی نیس میخری برام؟!


من ،نظام جدید؟!کنک؟!
بچشمتون بگید اذیت نشو
+
خواهز گرامی فرقی بین صفحه تبلت ولپتاپ نیست چون خواهرتو ن لپتاپ نداشته چشمتون تجربه اذیت شدن زیر لپتاپ نداره.
از لپتاپتها اونهایی ک 15،2اینچن برای دانشجوی جمعوجوری مثله شما مناسبتر هست.
من ازاین جهت میگم تبلت چون امکان بردن سرکلاس و رستوران و حتی توالت هم داره ایضا صفحه نمایش15،2اینچیش هم هست.
اگه خیلی اصرار دارید اشکالی نداره،
وایو بگیرید،ایسوس بگیرید.
(بعدش هم عکسی بگیرید که 
هشتگ بشه دکتر لاکچری تهران)

----------


## sis.b

من که یه لپ تاب دارم13-14سالشه احتمالا(نمدونم دقیق) مث خر هم داره کار میکنه اول مال داداشم بوده بعد ارث رسیده به خواهرم بعد به من :Yahoo (21): 
یکم سر و صداش دراومده ولی هنوز زندس خداروشکر.خداکنه طاقت بیاره امسال فیلمامو باهاش ببینم لاقل :Yahoo (117): 
یک خیری بیاد پول بزاره واسه تولدم لپ تاب کادو بگیره :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> به به!کلکسیونت تکمیل شد
> 
> آ۷ که داری
> لپ تاپم که این هفته میخری
> هفته دیگه هم که ۲۰۶آلبالوییه رو میندازی زیر پا!
> پزشکی مازادم که میری
> هیچی دیگه پدر جان وزیر بودن یا نماینده مجلس؟
> اعتراف میکنم تا حالا به هیچ کس اینقدر گیر ندادم


۲۰۶ رو قرار شد ک تو بخری برام  :Yahoo (4): 
آ۷ هم ۲سال پیش خریدم یک و نیم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31): 
پدرجان فرهنگی ان و جزو قشر متوسط
اگ نماینده بود ک الان یه مسافرت خارج از کشوری چیزی بودم و بهترین لپ تاپ و... میخریدم نکه تاپیک بزنم و این حرفا :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من ،نظام جدید؟!کنک؟!
> بچشمتون بگید اذیت نشو
> +
> خواهز گرامی فرقی بین صفحه تبلت ولپتاپ نیست چون خواهرتو ن لپتاپ نداشته چشمتون تجربه اذیت شدن زیر لپتاپ نداره.
> از لپتاپتها اونهایی ک 15،2اینچن برای دانشجوی جمعوجوری مثله شما مناسبتر هست.
> من ازاین جهت میگم تبلت چون امکان بردن سرکلاس و رستوران و حتی توالت هم داره ایضا صفحه نمایش15،2اینچیش هم هست.
> اگه خیلی اصرار دارید اشکالی نداره،
> وایو بگیرید،ایسوس بگیرید.
> (بعدش هم عکسی بگیرید که 
> هشتگ بشه دکتر لاکچری تهران)


توی اندازه فرقی نیس اما فاصله استفاده فرق داره .... تبلت مث گوشی توی فاصله ی خیلی نزدیکیه اما لپ تاپ دورتره 
من خودم لپ تاپ ندارم اما خیلی ازش استفاده کردم  :Yahoo (21):  
ممنون ازتون

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_بعضی ها به جای راهنمایی میگن نخر و.......
ددش اولا تو نمیخوای بخری 
دوما لپتاب با یه مشخصات نسبت به سیستم pc با همون مشخصات ضعیف تره 
سوما ارتقا لپتاب سخت تر از pc هس چون بعضی چیزا رو نمیشه دست زد!!!
چهارمممممممممممممما خودش گفته تا 20 تومن میتونم خرج کنم پس وقتی میتونه یه لپتاب خوب بخره چرا ارزون بخره ؟؟ نگران پولشی ؟_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_این لپتاب با قیمت 7 تومن 
( تازه تو دیجی انقدره ولی شما فقط مشخصات نگاه کنید) :

https://www.digikala.com/product/dkp...-n#/tab-params




یه چیزایی میگن بعضی ها ......_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_اصلا به من چه هر چی دوست داری بخر یه وقت پای ما در نیاد الان هم پست هامو پاک میکنم_

----------


## Amirhossein10

اینقدر راجب لپتاب حرف زدید منم برام سوال پیش اومد ، واقعا لازمه لپتاپ ؟ میخوام شیمی کاربردی وردارم ، اگه واقعا لازمه میشه بگید برای چه کارایی ؟ چون یه سری از چیزا رو میشه با گوشی انجام داد

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein10


اینقدر راجب لپتاب حرف زدید منم برام سوال پیش اومد ، واقعا لازمه لپتاپ ؟ میخوام شیمی کاربردی وردارم ، اگه واقعا لازمه میشه بگید برای چه کارایی ؟ چون یه سری از چیزا رو میشه با گوشی انجام داد




پیشنهاد نمیکنم تو این تاپیک دنبال کمک بگردی 
چون پشیمونت که میکنن هیچ 
از لپ تاب میبرنت  سمت تبلت و گوشی....
_

----------


## MehranWilson

یه کمپین بزنیم خوبه چه_لپتاپی_بگیریم؟
 :Yahoo (23): 
دقیقا دقیقا بگو واسه چه کاری میخوای تا بگم بهت

----------


## Juliette

پ شما تبلتم داری؟!
تاپیکو ببین جون بابا 
من بعداز خوندن دوتا رشته و چندسال بازاره کار توانایی خرید امکانات ندارم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> پ شما تبلتم داری؟!
> تاپیکو ببین جون بابا 
> من بعداز خوندن دوتا رشته و چندسال بازاره کار توانایی خرید امکانات ندارم


من نه خواهرم دارن  :Yahoo (21): 
من از دار دنیا یه گوشی دارم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mmr

به نظرم تبلتهای سرفیس پرو بدرت بخورند . خواستی یه نگاهی به اونا هم داشته باش چون هم سبک و قابل حمل اند و هم برای کارهای نرم افزاری مناسب اند و به درد کارهای متوسط کامپیوتری هم میخورند .

----------


## nasimmusic

وقتی تا 20 تومن میتونی خرج کنه دیگه نیاز به سوال نیست چی بخرم !!! تقریبا میتونه یه لب تاپ بالا رده بخره

----------


## Bahar1377

کمک 
بچه ها من در حد ۵، ۶ تومن پول دارم. نه گوشیم درست حسابیه ، تبلت ندارم ، لپ تاپ هم ندارم :Yahoo (4): 
حدود یه ماه دیگه من دانشجو میشم. از اونجایی که کلاسا مجازیه واقعا به یه ابزار مناسب نیازمندم.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید چی بخرم. شاید مجبور شم دست دوم بخرم.

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


کمک 
بچه ها من در حد ۵، ۶ تومن پول دارم. نه گوشیم درست حسابیه ، تبلت ندارم ، لپ تاپ هم ندارم
حدود یه ماه دیگه من دانشجو میشم. از اونجایی که کلاسا مجازیه واقعا به یه ابزار مناسب نیازمندم.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید چی بخرم. شاید مجبور شم دست دوم بخرم.


استوک بخر
ارزونترین فروشگاهی هم که میشناسم و خودم ازش لپتاپ خریدم ادرسش اینه ولیعصر نبش خیابان طالقانی پاساژ نور فروشگاه یکتا استوک
اینم تلگرامشه ypstock که بری کانالش لیست لپ تاپ ها با مدلش با مشخصات و قیمتش زده
من سه ماه پیش یه فوجیتسو ram 4 hdd 500 core i5 4300 graphic intel 4600 گرفتم 4 تومن خیلیم کارمو راه مینداره
اینم لیست موجودی اون کانال خودت یه نگاه بنداز
*

----------


## mohammad1381

می توانید الترابوک بخرید. تقریبا بین تبلت و لپ تاب است :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Bahar1377

> *
> 
> استوک بخر
> ارزونترین فروشگاهی هم که میشناسم و خودم ازش لپتاپ خریدم ادرسش اینه ولیعصر نبش خیابان طالقانی پاساژ نور فروشگاه یکتا استوک
> اینم تلگرامشه ypstock که بری کانالش لیست لپ تاپ ها با مدلش با مشخصات و قیمتش زده
> من سه ماه پیش یه فوجیتسو ram 4 hdd 500 core i5 4300 graphic intel 4600 گرفتم 4 تومن خیلیم کارمو راه مینداره*


خیییلی ممنون از راهنماییت پس شما میگی لپ تاپ از تبلت بهتره. 
میشه مزایای لپ تاپ نسبت به تبلت و بگی.

----------


## A.H.M

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


خیییلی ممنون از راهنماییت پس شما میگی لپ تاپ از تبلت بهتره. 
میشه مزایای لپ تاپ نسبت به تبلت و بگی.


اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن با هم 
شما بیشتر کارتون احتمالا تایپ باشه 
فقط یه نگاه به صفحه کلید لپتاپ و تبلت بندازید تا بفهمید
یا بحث نمایشگرها
قطعا دیدن فیلم ( آموزشی و درسی  ) تو لپتاپ بهتر از تبلته
یا از سخت افزار بخوای مقایسه کنی اصلا تفاوت زمین تا زیرزمینه رم و هاردشونو فقط مقایسه کن بهترین تبلتا فضاشون چقدره؟ ظرفیت لپتاپ چقدره؟
یا بحث نرم افزار اصلا ویندوز با اندروید یابل قیاس نیست
صد البته لپتاپ بهتره
البته اینم بگم فعلا واقعا نیاز نیست که باشه فعلا اموزش ها با سایتی به اسم نویده و شاید کلاس انلاین بر بستر اسکای روم یا ادوب کانکت که با گوشی هم میشه برطرف کرد ولی بخرید لپتاپ بهتره چون روز به روز میره بالا
در ضمن خواهش میکنم کاری نکردم خوشحالم اطلاعاتم بدردتون میخوره*

----------


## Shah1n

> کمک 
> بچه ها من در حد ۵، ۶ تومن پول دارم. نه گوشیم درست حسابیه ، تبلت ندارم ، لپ تاپ هم ندارم
> حدود یه ماه دیگه من دانشجو میشم. از اونجایی که کلاسا مجازیه واقعا به یه ابزار مناسب نیازمندم.
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید چی بخرم. شاید مجبور شم دست دوم بخرم.


همين امشب يه خبر خوندم دلار رسيده 29 تومن كه اميدوارم درست نباشه پس عملا 5 ميليون ميشه هيچي
به نظر من گوشي بگيريد
تبلت خوبي نميتونيد بخريد دست دومش هم بدي هاي خودشو داره مثل باتري ضعيف و...
لپ تاپ هم كه با توجه به قبمت ها حتي دست دوم بدرد بخور هم گيرتون نمياد و از گوشي ضعيف تر عمل ميكنه براتون
لپ تاپ در اين رنج قيمت ممكنه تا حداكثر 1 سال براتون پاسخگو باشه اما گوشي رو ميتونيد نگه داريد و بعدا اگه پول بيشتري داشتيد لپ تاپ بخريد
چرا ميگم يكسال؟
چون اپ تاپ برخلاف كامپيوتر هاي خانگي در اثر زمان افت پيدا ميكنه وكند ميشه و مثل روز اول ارتباط برقرار نميكنه
با اين پول حتي يه سي پي يو متوسط و مادربورد متوسط گيرتون نمياد پس در نتيجه چون هم مادر بورد و هم سي پي يو ضعيفه نميتونه ارتباط رو خوب نگه داره و بعد يكسال اونقدري هنگ ميكنه و كند ميشه كه ميره رو اعصابتون و عملا بدرد نخور ميشه و چون ضعيفه فروشش هم سخته
پيشنهاد من گوشيه چون تو اين رنج قيمت يه گوشي با رم 4 ميتونيد گير بياريد با يه باتري خوب و يه پردازنده متوسط كه ميتونه نيازهاتون رو برطرف كنه حتي اگه كار تخصصي و برنامه نويسي انجام بديد!

----------


## Bahar1377

> *
> 
> اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن با هم 
> شما بیشتر کارتون احتمالا تایپ باشه 
> فقط یه نگاه به صفحه کلید لپتاپ و تبلت بندازید تا بفهمید
> یا بحث نمایشگرها
> قطعا دیدن فیلم ( آموزشی و درسی  ) تو لپتاپ بهتر از تبلته
> یا از سخت افزار بخوای مقایسه کنی اصلا تفاوت زمین تا زیرزمینه رم و هاردشونو فقط مقایسه کن بهترین تبلتا فضاشون چقدره؟ ظرفیت لپتاپ چقدره؟
> یا بحث نرم افزار اصلا ویندوز با اندروید یابل قیاس نیست
> ...


خدااا خیرت بده داداش. سپاس فراوان  :Y (454):

----------


## Bahar1377

> همين امشب يه خبر خوندم دلار رسيده 29 تومن كه اميدوارم درست نباشه پس عملا 5 ميليون ميشه هيچي
> به نظر من گوشي بگيريد
> تبلت خوبي نميتونيد بخريد دست دومش هم بدي هاي خودشو داره مثل باتري ضعيف و...
> لپ تاپ هم كه با توجه به قبمت ها حتي دست دوم بدرد بخور هم گيرتون نمياد و از گوشي ضعيف تر عمل ميكنه براتون
> لپ تاپ در اين رنج قيمت ممكنه تا حداكثر 1 سال براتون پاسخگو باشه اما گوشي رو ميتونيد نگه داريد و بعدا اگه پول بيشتري داشتيد لپ تاپ بخريد
> چرا ميگم يكسال؟
> چون اپ تاپ برخلاف كامپيوتر هاي خانگي در اثر زمان افت پيدا ميكنه وكند ميشه و مثل روز اول ارتباط برقرار نميكنه
> با اين پول حتي يه سي پي يو متوسط و مادربورد متوسط گيرتون نمياد پس در نتيجه چون هم مادر بورد و هم سي پي يو ضعيفه نميتونه ارتباط رو خوب نگه داره و بعد يكسال اونقدري هنگ ميكنه و كند ميشه كه ميره رو اعصابتون و عملا بدرد نخور ميشه و چون ضعيفه فروشش هم سخته
> پيشنهاد من گوشيه چون تو اين رنج قيمت يه گوشي با رم 4 ميتونيد گير بياريد با يه باتري خوب و يه پردازنده متوسط كه ميتونه نيازهاتون رو برطرف كنه حتي اگه كار تخصصي و برنامه نويسي انجام بديد!


حرفای شما هم منطقیه
مرسی که وقت گذاشتید و ممنونم از راهنماییتون :Y (454): 
گفتید گوشی بخرم پس لطفا بگید که چه مارکیشو بخرم. ممنون

----------


## Bahar1377

آقا من گیج شدم، به حرف کدوم یک از شما بزرگواران گوش بدم؟؟؟!! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mohammad1381

بهترین گزینه برای شما الترابوک است

----------


## Colonius

> آقا من گیج شدم، به حرف کدوم یک از شما بزرگواران گوش بدم؟؟؟!!


از یه جا قسطی بخرید به صرقه ت خواهد ر بود

----------


## Ahmad_760

> آقا من گیج شدم، به حرف کدوم یک از شما بزرگواران گوش بدم؟؟؟!!


با بودجه‌ای که شما داری،میتونی یه گوشی خوب بخری یا یه لپ‌تاپ نچندان خوب(خیلی کمه از اینجور لپ‌تاپا)
من امسال مدرسم برای دوران کرونا اومد با Adobe connect درس داد،من با گوشی بودم،خیلی اذیت شدم،دبیر سوال میپرسید باید توی قسمت چت جواب میدادی ولی من قسمت چت رو نداشتم،یا اینکه وقتی جواب دبیر رو میدادی صدات با نویز خیلی بالایی میرفت،صفحه نمایش هم که کوچیک بود،یا اینکه اگه گوشیت زنگ میخورد،برنامه تورو بصورت اتوماتیک از کلاس خارج میکنه، مجبور میشدی دوباره درخواست ورود به کلاس رو به دبیر بدی(دبیر هم فکر میکرد از قصد رفتی بیرون درخواستتو رد میکرد)،خواستم بگم با گوشی کلاس آنلاین دردسر زیادی داره
اگه خواستی لپ‌تاپ بخری بین این دوتا یکیشونو انتخاب کن:
دل یا ایسوس
لنوو لپ‌تاپ‌های بدی نداره،ولی لپ‌تاپای خوبش قیمتشون خیلی بالاس،اچ پی هم قیمت بالایی داره هم بدرد کارهای گرافیکی میخوره(چون کارت گرافیکش قویتره = دلیل گرونی)،اپل هم که هیچییی،کلن تو فضاس
بین گوشی‌ها، سامسونگ سریA گوشی‌هاش خوبن،قیمت‌های تقریبن مناسبی هم داره/جدیدن گوشی‌های شیائومی رو هم تعریف میکنن،یه نگاهی هم به اونا بنداز

----------


## Bahar1377

> از یه جا قسطی بخرید به صرقه ت خواهد ر بود


آره اینم فکر خوبیه. 
به نظر شما کدومشو بخرم؟ لپ تاپ ، تبلت ، گوشی؟

----------


## Colonius

> از یه جا قسطی بخرید به صرقه ت خواهد ر بود


 @Bahar1377
اگر قسطی و نو میگیرید لپ تاپ
اگر نه گوشی

----------


## Bahar1377

up

----------


## Amir_H80

> حرفای شما هم منطقیه
> مرسی که وقت گذاشتید و ممنونم از راهنماییتون
> گفتید گوشی بخرم پس لطفا بگید که چه مارکیشو بخرم. ممنون


تنها موبایلی که میشه تو رنج  ۶ تومن خرید سامسونگ A21s هست . A30s هم هست حدود ۶ و پونصد . ضمنا شما اگه موبایلی بگیرید که ۱۶ گیگ هم رم داشته باشه باز نمیتونید باهاش کارهای ساده آفیس رو هم به راحتی انجام بدید .  من هم لپ تاپ استوک رو پیشنهاد میکنم اگه استوک ایسوس گیر آوردید یا اچ پی تا ۸ تومن هم بگیرید خوبه . الان نو بخواید بگیرید ایسوس با پردازنده آشغال سلرون و ۴ گیگ رم قیمتش ۱۲ و ۸۰۰ شده که سی پی یوش از i3 نسل سه هم ضعیف تره .

----------


## Bahar1377

> تنها موبایلی که میشه تو رنج ۵ تا ۶ تومن خرید سامسونگ A21s هست . A30s هم هست اون ۶ تومن تا ۶ و ششصد . ضمنا شما اگه موبایلی بگیرید که ۱۶ گیگ هم رم داشته باشه باز نمیتونید باهاش کارهای ساده آفیس رو هم به راحتی انجام بدید .  من هم لپ تاپ استوک رو پیشنهاد میکنم اگه استوک ایسوس گیر آوردید یا اچ پی تا ۸ تومن هم بگیرید خوبه . الان نو بخواید بگیرید ایسوس با پردازنده آشغال سلرون و ۴ گیگ رم قیمتش ۱۲ و ۸۰۰ شده که سی پی یوش از i3 نسل سه هم ضعیف تره .


ممنونم از راهنماییتون. ولی متوجه نمیشم کسی که پرستاری میخواد بخونه  دو سه ترم اول آفیس به چه کارش میاد؟؟؟ 
میشه یه ذره درباره ی کارهایی که با لپتاپ ، موبایل یا تبلت تو دانشگاه باید انجام بشه توضیح بدید؟؟؟؟
راستی من یه کامپیوتر به همراه پرینتر دارم. هر چند قدیمیه ولی در حد اینکه word و powerpoint کار کنم باهاش هست.

----------


## Bahar1377

up

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_بودجه؟!_

----------


## Bahar1377

در حد ۵،۶ میل
نظرتون هم بگید که برای دانشجوی پرستاری کدوم کارم و راه میندازه با توجه به بودجه
تبلت، موبایل ، لپ تاپ؟

----------


## scorpion2020

> _بودجه؟!_


wow
الان هارداکسترنال شده 2تومن برای موبایل ولپتاپ کلیه فروشی هم درنمیاره هردوتاشو :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mohamad_R

سال پیش نیترو5 گرفتم به قیمت 18 میلیون و الان صفرش که نیس تو بازار و دست دومش 34 و 32 میلیونه . و حساب کنین که چقدر تورم اومده روش و صرفه مالی نداره . 



21میلیون یه لبتاب میشناسم میزارم خودتون ببینید 
https://www.digikala.com/product/dkp...ideapad-l3-npm

----------


## Mohamad_R

> در حد ۵،۶ میل
> نظرتون هم بگید که برای دانشجوی پرستاری کدوم کارم و راه میندازه با توجه به بودجه
> تبلت، موبایل ، لپ تاپ؟




با 6 میلیون همین یه گوشی میان رده بتونی بگیری

----------


## Mohamad_R

> تنها موبایلی که میشه تو رنج  ۶ تومن خرید سامسونگ A21s هست . A30s هم هست حدود ۶ و پونصد . ضمنا شما اگه موبایلی بگیرید که ۱۶ گیگ هم رم داشته باشه باز نمیتونید باهاش کارهای ساده آفیس رو هم به راحتی انجام بدید .  من هم لپ تاپ استوک رو پیشنهاد میکنم اگه استوک ایسوس گیر آوردید یا اچ پی تا ۸ تومن هم بگیرید خوبه . الان نو بخواید بگیرید ایسوس با پردازنده آشغال سلرون و ۴ گیگ رم قیمتش ۱۲ و ۸۰۰ شده که سی پی یوش از i3 نسل سه هم ضعیف تره .




3و 600 بده و انر 10 بگیر حال کن . طرف سامسونگ نرید

----------


## wonshower

> *من شیش سال پیش یه لپ تاپ دست دوم فوجیتسو خریدم و با اینکه قبلش هم چند سال کار کرده بود هنوز استفاده میکنم وراضیم
> برندش ژاپنیه
> ساختش آلمانه
> و لوازم جانبیش مثل شارژر و باتریش چینه که تنها مشکلش همی دوتاست ولی میشه عوضش کرد و تو بازار موجوده
> همین الانم باهاش این پستو گذاشتم
> اکثر مدلهاشم عالیه مخصوصا این مدلهایی که این اواخر تولید کرده و صفحه گردان داره به هرطرف میچرخه و میشه مثل تبلت ازش لمسی استفاده کرد
> من که راضیم*



ازسایت خریدی یاحضوری؟

----------


## saarland

> ممنونم از راهنماییتون. ولی متوجه نمیشم کسی که پرستاری میخواد بخونه  دو سه ترم اول آفیس به چه کارش میاد؟؟؟ 
> میشه یه ذره درباره ی کارهایی که با لپتاپ ، موبایل یا تبلت تو دانشگاه باید انجام بشه توضیح بدید؟؟؟؟
> راستی من یه کامپیوتر به همراه پرینتر دارم. هر چند قدیمیه ولی در حد اینکه word و powerpoint کار کنم باهاش هست.


از کسایی که به صورت مجازی کلاساشون بوده بپرس ببین چه چیزایی لازمه، شاید همین کامپیوترت کارت رو راه بندازه

----------


## sinnna

*لپ تاپ فقط lenovo*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


در حد ۵،۶ میل
نظرتون هم بگید که برای دانشجوی پرستاری کدوم کارم و راه میندازه با توجه به بودجه
تبلت، موبایل ، لپ تاپ؟



با این بودجه  چیزی نمیتونم پیشنهاد بدم_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط scorpion2020


wow
الان هارداکسترنال شده 2تومن برای موبایل ولپتاپ کلیه فروشی هم درنمیاره هردوتاشو


بله متاسفانه_

----------


## Shah1n

> ازسایت خریدی یاحضوری؟


اون موقع حضوري گرفتم
البته الان يه لپ تاپ ديگه گرفتم

----------


## mobinax

بچه هادر حد ده میلیون چی؟ چی پیشنهاد میدید؟

----------


## Bahar1377

نظرتون درباره این تبلت چیه؟

----------


## Bahar1377

اینم ویژگیهاش

----------


## Bahar1377

Please help me

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


Please help me


لبتاپ ایسوس هم خوبه ولی مدل نمیدونم کدومش بهتره*

----------


## Bahar1377

UP

----------


## meghdad

> اینم ویژگیهاش


سلام واقعا اگر میخواید خرج کنید یه چیز خوب بگیرید سالها بدردتون بخوره....
حتما برنامه ایمالز رو هم دانلود کنید قیمتا دستتون میاد  :Yahoo (4): 
توی خرید لپتاپ اینا حتما به مشخصات توجه کنین نه ظاهر فقط
و اینکه برای چه کاری لازمش دارین
حتما این سایت زیرو مطالعه کنین قبل خرید لپتاپ مورد نظرتون...
https://easymarket.ir/%D9%87%D9%86%D...6%DB%8C%D9%85/

https://www.plaza.ir/mag/139812/3707...-buying-guide/

----------

